# picaboo, hauntbots, others..which is best?



## Bonster (Aug 20, 2014)

I need to get a few 3-4 channel devices to run "shows." which is best way to go? THANKS


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

It really depends on your technical level and the complexity of the "shows" you plan to run. 

I'm pretty happy with the picoboo 104 and the tstraub 4 channel controller, but then I don't have a whole lot of time to do programming, and my props don't require complex movements, just two to four relays for pneumatics and lights.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I've been very satisfied with my Picoboo controllers. They have built in relays and the one that records sounds is an added plus.


----------

